# Snowboard size



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, have you ridden in the last 5 years or are you just picking it up after having gained 50 pounds?
If you have ridden a bit every year, I doubt you'll notice a big difference. However, if you stopped riding the board at 170lbs and are now riding it again, you might/should notice a difference. It will be softer/flexier since you got heavier.
Since you casually ride it shouldn't be a problem at all. It'd actually be great in the park if you jibbed. If you want to go fast and charge hard you'd probably find yourself wanting for something stiffer but that doesn't seem to be the way you ride.

Just for comparison, I ride a 155W and a regular 155 too on my small mountain at 190 to 200lbs and it's just fine.

Just ride it. You might like it better or not but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cade1998 (Dec 14, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> Hi, have you ridden in the last 5 years or are you just picking it up after having gained 50 pounds?
> If you have ridden a bit every year, I doubt you'll notice a big difference. However, if you stopped riding the board at 170lbs and are now riding it again, you might/should notice a difference. It will be softer/flexier since you got heavier.
> Since you casually ride it shouldn't be a problem at all. It'd actually be great in the park if you jibbed. If you want to go fast and charge hard you'd probably find yourself wanting for something stiffer but that doesn't seem to be the way you ride.
> 
> ...


Yeah bought in high school now 5 years later I haven’t been since then.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Cade1998 said:


> Yeah bought in high school now 5 years later I haven’t been since then.


Well, the good news is it'll be fine for your current weight. 
The other good news is that you won't remember how it rode back then either and don't have a frame of comparison with other boards.
It'll be a softer board for you but it shouldn't make it any less rideable. Just go out there and enjoy. You can rethink things if you ever intend to buy another one later.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cade1998 said:


> I bought a burton blunt when I weighed about 170lbs. The board is a 155 wide because I wear size 12. Well it’s 4 years later now and I weigh 220lbs. I don’t go enough to buy anything else. Will I have trouble using a smaller board like that or will it be hard to notice? I just causally ride and rarely hit the park.



Put down the burgers and go ride. Technically the board is too small for your weight, but I wouldn't sweat. Just don't expect it to perform in powder. Thx


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> Put down the burgers and go ride. Technically the board is too small for your weight, but I wouldn't sweat. Just don't expect it to perform in powder. Thx


A 155W should be plenty for resort riding at his weight.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> A 155W should be plenty for resort riding at his weight.


Not on a powder day.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> Not on a powder day.


Of course not. But he mentioned "casual riding", hasn't ridden in 5 years and the last board he bought and rode was a beginner's board... Doesn't seem like powder-chaser potential to me. He'll be all good.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> Of course not. But he mentioned "casual riding", hasn't ridden in 5 years and the last board he bought and rode was a beginner's board... Doesn't seem like powder-chaser potential to me. He'll be all good.


Agreed. But sometimes your buddies convince you to call in sick for a powder day....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lots of people have had a way worse board and still managed to make it work. He'll be fine. If it happens to be a bottomless powder day slam those bindings back and have fun.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

freshy said:


> Lots of people have had a way worse board and still managed to make it work. He'll be fine. If it happens to be a bottomless powder day slam those bindings back and have fun.


Preach


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

freshy said:


> Lots of people have had a way worse board and still managed to make it work. He'll be fine. If it happens to be a bottomless powder day slam those bindings back and have fun.


It'll be fine, but if he wants to get more serious, he should get a better board. You can ride whatever you want. I have a 123cm Rosi Mini and I weigh 215lbs. It's possible he goes a lot and loses some weight. My weight is all built up in my legs (I have thunderous thighs) but that's not the case for everyone. 

It's not optimal but I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> It'll be fine, but if he wants to get more serious, he should get a better board. You can ride whatever you want. I have a 123cm Rosi Mini and I weigh 215lbs. It's possible he goes a lot and loses some weight. My weight is all built up in my legs (I have thunderous thighs) but that's not the case for everyone.
> 
> It's not optimal but I wouldn't sweat it.


Maybe you both can go board shopping when you also get serious.


----------

